# شبكات توزيع الغاز الطبيعى



## ميدو الجديد (13 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى و اخواتى الاعزاء كم شرفت بالانضمام الى منتداكم هذا ويسعدنى ان ابدأ اولى مشاركاتى فى هذا المنتدى كما يسعدنى التعرف عليكم جميعا.
موضوعنا عن نقل و استخدام الغاز الطبيعى فى مجالات الصناعه المختلفه و اقصد هنا ان صلب الموضوع هو نقل الغاز وتخفيض الضغط و اضافة الرائحه للغاز الطبيعى.
ارجو ان تحوز معلوماتى المتواضعه اعجابكم و ان استزيد من علمكم الواسع
اخوكم /محمد الجديد


----------



## manal ammar (16 مايو 2011)

انا مختاجة الموضوع ده فعلا يا ريت حضرتك تبدا شرح

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## maahm (17 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------

